# Jacksonville Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,2,5,8,11,12,13,14,16,17,19,20,23,24,25,27,28,29,30,31,32,37,40,41,43,44,50,51,54,55,57,58,
59,60,61,62,63,64,65,67,68,71

42 total. 8am same place as 1st series


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank You, Brenda!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#10 Sass O/H Bill Barwick
2nd-#5 Junior H/Keith Farmer O/Mike Perry
3rd-#6 Mystic H/ Jeff Talley O/Leon Stepanian
4th -#12 Shine H/Keith Farmer O/Wes Wilkes
RJ -#7 Strike O/H Brad Arington

JAMS- 2,3,4

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind 

1,2,12,13,17,19,24,27,29,31,32,43,51,55,57,58,59,60,61,62,63,64,65,68,71

25. Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the second series

1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,19,20,21,22,23,25,26,28,29,30,33,34,35

28 Total


----------



## Shields (Jun 2, 2010)

Qual callbacks to the 4th:
5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 12, 17, 18


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

3,7,9,11,13,14,15,19,20,26,29,30

12 Total. Starting number is 29

Amateur will be starting at 11am at the conclusion of the Open


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

2,13,17,19,24,51,57,58,59,61,68

11 Total  8am start


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#18 Ace H/ Dave Smith O/Lisa Styles
2nd-#5 PJ O/H Yvonne Hays
3rd-#11 Goose H/Keith Farmer O/Todd Christensen
4th -#6 Mandi H/Wayne Curtis O/Pat Nell
RJ -#7 Coast O/H Valarie Marks

JAMS-10,12,17

Congrats to All !!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Qualifying Results
> 
> 1st-#18 Ace H/ Dave Smith O/Lisa Styles
> 2nd-#5 PJ O/H Yvonne Hays
> ...



Congrats Lisa on your new QAA dog!!!!!! Whooooo hoooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Brenda said:


> Open callbacks to the last series
> 
> 2,13,17,19,24,51,57,58,59,61,68
> 
> 11 Total 8am start


What number starts? Thanks


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Starting number in the open is 51


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results
1st-#68 Coal H/ Ray Voigt O/Mac & Lynne DuBose
2nd-#19 Roxie H/ Ray Voigt O/Bill Benson
3rd-#51 Rainey H/ Ray Voigt O/Mac & Lynne DuBose
4th-#57 Willa H/Wayne Curtis O/Pat Nell
RJ-#24 Mully H/Wayne Curtis O/Randy & Mary Spangler
JAMS- 2,13,17,58,59,61
Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#20 Yankee O/H Elizabeth Wilson
2nd-#3 Ghost O/H Don Bovers
3rd-#7 Tommy O/H Fred Kampo
4th-#9 Billy Ray O/H Duncan Christie
RJ-#19 Marvin O/H Ken Neil
JAMS-#26

Congrats to All !!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Wohoo Yankee and Elizabeth. Congratulations to Don and Duncan.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Elizabeth, on your AM WIN with Yankee! He's looking so good! And to Don and Ghost on your second - what a wonderful trial you and Ghost ran!

Thank you to land owners, Joe and Dottie Wattleworth, for doing the rain dance and giving Carl and I the most amazing water (and hospitality) to work with; and to the JAX club members and young men and women from Outlanders Club on keeping the Open running smoothly and efficiently all weekend. Congratulations to all our Open finishers on some amazing dog work!

rita


----------

